# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  How good is this color match? (photos)

## MeLikeYuh

I just recieved my new hair system. I love everything about it but the color just seems to dark to my eye...

I'm confused. When i hold the hair system next to my head, or just look at it, it seems one or two shades too dark to me. But then when i cut a hair sample of my own hair and hold it next to it, it seems like an almost perfect match..(see pics, i'm holding my own hair sample against the hair system in all 3 of the pics) how is this possible??

Maybe it's because i'm so used to my hair being more blonde/lighter on top, and the hair sample is my sides and back. How could i get my hair system lighter without dyeing it? Will it get lighter overtime from sun and shampooing? Like if i wanted it to be 1 or 2 shades lighter

----------


## BaldBearded

Looks SPOT ON to me!

----------


## MeLikeYuh

Thanks! I hope i will feel the same once i get it attached at the salon

----------

